# [SOLVED] Can't connect using IP phone's built-in router



## Robinski (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi, first post here. I'm having problems connecting my computer to the internet using the built-in router on a new Yealink IP phone.

I have no problems when the computer is connected to a router. That's how I'm posting here now. But my router is old and has no QOS. So the sound quality is choppy when I connect the phone to the router. So I tried connecting the phone directly to the cable modem, with the computer using the phone's router for internet. The phone's sound quality is great that way. But then the computer won't connect to the internet.

When I hover over the network icon in the systray, it says "Local Area Connection 4 is now connected. Speed: 1.0 Gbps" The phone's router is a gigabit connection. So I think that tells me that the computer is seeing the phone/router and the cables are okay.

I just tried to Repair through the network icon. It fails because it can't renew. I checked Window's Event Viewer to see what kind of error that might have created. This is the error:



> "Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address XXXX. The following error occurred:
> The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server."


Yesterday, when I tried to release and renew the IP, I got:



> "An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection 4 : unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out."


The phone's interface has a few settings related to the router: IP Address, Subnet Mask, Enable/Disable DHCP Server, Starting IP Address, Ending IP Address. There's also a setting for Voice QoS (0-63) and SIP QoS (0-63). Those are both set at 40.

Here are the specifics:
IP Phone: Yealink SIP-T38G
Cable Modem: Toshiba PCX2500
OS: Windows XP SP3
Internet: Brighthouse - Standard Roadrunner service. No wireless. Everything is hard wired.

I can find a pdf file for the phone's manual if needed. I think this might be more of a networking problem though. I wonder if this has anything to do with Brighthouse and MAC addresses? That's where I get lost. Anything to do with networking, I'm completely helpless. Any ideas would be very much appreciated.

Thanks!
Robinski


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect using IP phone's built-in router*

Welcome to TSF!

"I tried connecting the phone directly to the cable modem, with the computer using the phone's router for internet. The phone's sound quality is great that way. But then the computer won't connect to the internet."

Your phone is getting the ip address from the modem. Problem appears to be the phone is not a router and is not providing a dhcp ip for the computer. It needs to have a dhcp server so your computer gets a lan ip as well as it needs to be a router doing NAT.


----------



## Robinski (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect using IP phone's built-in router*



Wand3r3r said:


> Welcome to TSF!


Thanks Wand3r3r!



Wand3r3r said:


> Your phone is getting the ip address from the modem. Problem appears to be the phone is not a router and is not providing a dhcp ip for the computer. It needs to have a dhcp server so your computer gets a lan ip as well as it needs to be a router doing NAT.


I think the phone does have a DHCP server? I'm in the phone's web interface now. Under Network > WAN, I have checked "DHCP" meaning: "Make a request to DNS Server automatically for obtaining an IP address, subnet mask, gateway, DNS, etc."

Then below that, for the WAN setting, I can choose between "As Bridge" or "As Router". If you check "As Router", then you can choose between "DHCP Server Enabled" or "DHCP Server Disabled". I have it enabled. Then it looks like it populates the IP address, etc for me, which is:

IP Address: 10.0.0.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Start IP Address: 10.0.0.1
End IP Address: 10.0.0.10

The phone is advertised as having a router function. It's a really sweet phone. It has all of the functionality of one of the expensive Polycom phones. This is taken from the manual:

--As Router: If you select the Router mode, the SIP phone will work as a router. 

and

--DHCP Server: If you set the DHCP server on, the device connected to the PC port will get the IP address automatically between the start IP address and the end IP address. But if you select the bridge mode, the DHCP server cannot work. 

I have the computer connected to the PC port and DHCP server enabled.

Here is the manufacturer's link for the phone: Yealink - the Global TOP 5 SIP Phone Supplier. They mention NAT there also as a feature:

Network Features:
SIP v1 (RFC2543), v2 (RFC3261)
IPv6
DNS SRV (RFC3263)
Redundant server support
NAT Traversal: STUN mode
DTMF: In-Band, RFC2833, SIP Info
Proxy mode and peer-to-peer SIP link mode
IP Assignment: Static/DHCP/PPPoE
Bridge/router mode for PC port
TFTP/DHCP/PPPoE client
Telnet/HTTP/HTTPS server
DNS client, NAT/DHCP server
Logout

So I don't know. Does that change anything? Maybe the phone needs to be connected to a router in order for its router function to work? They don't say one way or the other.

Thanks again! And sorry for the difficulty. I knew this wouldn't be easy. :whistling:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect using IP phone's built-in router*

Does your isp supply you with an external dynamic ip address or a static one? since you have a modem i would connect pc to modem and please post an *ipconfig /all* for review.


----------



## Robinski (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect using IP phone's built-in router*



TheCyberMan said:


> Does your isp supply you with an external dynamic ip address or a static one? since you have a modem i would connect pc to modem and please post an *ipconfig /all* for review.


Thanks CyberMan. It's a dynamic IP with Roadrunner. It usually never changes for months though. Then every now and then, if I have my router and modem unplugged long enough, it might change. I can never figure out what gets it to change, but it's rare when it happens.

I just connected the pc directly to modem and I couldn't connect to internet that way either. Of course if I click on the network icon, it says that everything is okay. I didn't try fix it or repair anything though. I just ran the ipconfig /all - then reconnected the computer to router so I could come back here and post. This is the ipconfig /all with the computer connected to modem:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : comp01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cfl.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cfl.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-46-4C-0A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 184.88.189.151
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 184.88.176.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.194.176.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.32.5.111
65.32.5.112
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 28, 2012 6:58:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 28, 2012 7:44:48 PM


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect using IP phone's built-in router*

In the status of the sip router have you checked your WAN ip address is it very similar to your ipconfig /all?

I see from the ipconfig /all you have a wins proxy set to yes unusual please try and remove them it by going into your TCPIPv4 settings.

Please navigate to start>control panel>network and sharing centre>change adapter settings.

Right click *Local Area Connection
*Click on properties
Highlight Internet Protocol Version (TCPIPv4)
Click properties
Click advanced
Click on WINS tab
Under Wins addresses highlight the ip addresses in turn and click on remove until empty.
Click ok and ok again.

Repeat the operation on the *Wireless Network Connection.

*Restart computer.

If that fails then follow the guide below to disable WINS proxy settings.

How to Disable WINS Proxy | eHow.com


----------



## Robinski (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect using IP phone's built-in router*



TheCyberMan said:


> In the status of the sip router have you checked your WAN ip address is it very similar to your ipconfig /all?


Yes. When the phone is connected straight to the modem, its WAN IP is almost exactly the same as the ipconfig IP I posted last time: 184.88... Only the last 3 digits are different. That's my normal IP I've had the last year or so thru Roadrunner - the 184.88... one.

I checked WINS thru Windows and there were no entries there to delete. So I turned it off thru the registry. (I have no wireless connection.) Here is the new ipconfig /all:

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : comp01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cfl.rr.com
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cfl.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-46-4C-0A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 97.102.143.125
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 97.102.142.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.194.176.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.32.5.111
65.32.5.112
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 28, 2012 9:38:43 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 28, 2012 10:38:43 PM

It's strange. I don't know where that 97.102.... IP came from. I still couldn't connect. One thing I should probably mention is that I've been using Hostman and HostServer for a couple years. I turned them off a few days ago though when I started hooking up this IP phone. Also, DNS caching is turned off in Services. I think I had to do that to get Hostman to work right.

Thanks for the help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect using IP phone's built-in router*

Please contact your isp and ask if they supply you with a dynamic IP address or static IP address, if static ask for these details:

*IP address
Subnet Mask
Default Gateway
DNS server


*


----------



## Robinski (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect using IP phone's built-in router*

I just contacted Brighthouse by chat and the rep said that my IP is dynamic.

Thanks.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect using IP phone's built-in router*

Do you have another computer to test the connection direct to the modem please and see if you get internet connectivity?

If so please try the other computer.


----------



## Robinski (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect using IP phone's built-in router*

Unfortunately, there's no other computer here I can test this on. It does work when I plug the SIP phone directly into the modem though. I just did that and the phone took on an IP beginning with 97, slightly different than the 97… IP the computer takes when plugged into modem. The phone has worked off the modem now with both a 184… IP and a 97… IP.

The 97… IP is just wrong. I don't know where it keeps coming from. When I change it back to the normal way (modem > router > computer), things go back to normal - the WAN IP goes back to the 184… IP that I have had for the past year or so. It's funny, they say it's a dynamic IP. But it never really does change. If I end up needing to manually enter the IP, Subnet Mask and Gateway anywhere, that probably wouldn't be a problem, as those things never change anyway. I can get them from my router web interface.

One thing that might mean something. At one point, I clicked the 'Diagnose Connection Problems' button in Internet Explorer. It gave me:



> Internet connectivity has been restored for HTTP:// and HTTPS// web pages. However Windows cannot connect to the internet using FTP. Check the address bar to determine if you are using FTP. Not being able to FTP is probably caused by firewall settings on this computer If you are trying to use FTP, check the firewall settings for the FTP port (21).


It mentions firewall. I have the Windows firewall disabled. But I'm using the Look'n'Stop firewall. It has a lot of rules I purchased through a Rules Set. I don't think it has any rules that prevent changing IP though, as my IP has changed before and it never caused problems. I tried disabling the firewall and that didn't help with connecting.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect using IP phone's built-in router*

OK so your phone works when connected to the modem and you can make calls is that right?

Please try disabling the Look n Stop firewall entirely and see if you have connectivity directly connected to modem.

If that fails please uninstall the firewall completely using add/remove programs and follow advice further down the article below to remove the driver from the system

Look 'n' Stop - Personal Firewall - Internet Security - Safety - Protection

Please ensure you have an up to date copy of the program and licence before attempting any uninstall.


----------



## Robinski (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect using IP phone's built-in router*

> OK so your phone works when connected to the modem and you can make calls is that right?

Yes. The phone works great when connected to the modem.

I did finally get the computer to connect to internet when connected to the modem. I had to disable Look 'n' Stop. I thought I had it disabled before. But I think when you exit, it is still running in the background. By going under the Application Filtering tab and unchecking 'Application Filtering Enabled', and going under the Internet Filtering tab and unchecking 'Internet Filtering Enabled', I was then able to connect to internet, with computer connected straight to modem. Here is the ipconfig /all at that point (modem > computer = yes internet):

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : comp01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cfl.rr.com
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cfl.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-46-4C-0A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 97.101.37.15
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 97.101.32.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.194.176.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.32.5.111
65.32.5.112
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 03, 2013 8:17:11 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 03, 2013 9:17:11 PM


Now the only problem is I still can't connect to internet when the computer uses the SIP phone's router. I did uninstall Look 'n' Stop, just in case. I made sure all the drivers were removed and checked the registry. That didn't make a difference. It's funny though. The network icon in the systray blinks like it's working and says I'm connected at 1 Gbps. Here is the ipconfig /all at that point (modem > phone > computer = no internet):

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : comp01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-46-4C-0A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.32.5.111
65.32.5.112
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 03, 2013 8:40:42 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 03, 2013 9:40:42 PM


I checked the phone and here is what it shows for network settings (modem > phone > computer = phone works, but not internet):

IP: 97.102.108.8
MAC: 00:15:65:2C:E0:78
WAN Mask: 255.255.240.0
LAN IP: 10.0.0.1
LAN Mask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 97.102.96.1
Pr DNS: 65.32.5.111
Sec DNS: 65.32.5.112

So I thought I would try entering those LAN settings (LAN IP, LAN Mask, Gateway, Pr DNS, Sec DNS) directly into TCP/IP. That didn’t' help. Here is the ipconfig /all at that point (modem > phone > computer = no internet):

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : comp01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-46-4C-0A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 97.102.96.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.32.5.111
65.32.5.112


I read that Brighthouse will sometimes only allow one MAC Address to connect to the internet at one time. And some people will change the MAC address in the router to match. I wonder if that is the situation I'm facing? If so, I wonder if I can call Brighthouse and ask them to allow both MAC's? Or if there is some other workaround?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect using IP phone's built-in router*

Good we know that the computer works connected to modem.

Not so good with sip router.

Check in sip router dhcp settings if there are any dhcp reservations or dhcp leases or static settings for your computers Ethernet local area connection Mac(physical) address.

The IP address of 10.0.01to your computer is wrong as it matches your routers IP address and conflicts no internet. That is why I asked the above. Ensure dhcp server is running on lan of sip router

The Mac address may have some relevance please try enter in your Mac(physical) address from the local area connection in the ipconfig /all in your sip routers WAN settings and switch the local area connection back to dhcp and restart router and restart computer.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect using IP phone's built-in router*

I see no evidence of a sip router.

All of these static entries are wrong
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 97.102.96.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.32.5.111


The gateway and dns servers are not available in that ip range to the static ip and subnet. If the sip has a router why are you set dhcp to NO???


----------



## Robinski (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect using IP phone's built-in router*



Wand3r3r said:


> I see no evidence of a sip router.
> 
> All of these static entries are wrong
> Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> ...


Yeah, that was one of the things I tried in vain. I set the IP, etc. manually to those things above. I also noticed that the DHCP was disabled. That would happen every time I set IP, etc. manually. I don't know if that's normal behavior. But that's what happened here. Then when I would set IP, etc. back to auto, DHCP would be enabled again.

But I got it working! :dance::dance::dance: This is what clued me in:



TheCyberMan said:


> The IP address of 10.0.01to your computer is wrong as it matches your routers IP address and conflicts no internet.


Before you said that, I thought I needed my computer to match IP: 10.0.0.1. So in the SIP phone's network settings, you can set the beginning and ending IP for the PC connection. They have it preset to beginning IP: 10.0.0.1. So I just changed it to beginning IP: 10.0.0.2. I had to release/renew on the computer and that did it. The computer took on IP: 10.0.0.2. Now I can use the phone and internet at the same time, without needing to buy a new router! Pretty cool. I have to hand it to Yealink for a great product. There's a million things you can configure on this phone. My only complaint is the way they preset the beginning IP at 10.0.0.1, when the router itself needs that IP. Other than that though, the phone was really resilient to all my changes. Every time I changed the modem/router setup and had to restart the phone, it would take it's new IP, and just work without a hiccup.

I checked ShieldsUP for open ports. Ports 80 and 443 (HTTP and HTTPS) were open, everything else closed. Nothing is stealth, like I was used to with the regular router. But I don't think that's a huge deal. I noticed in the phone's web interface that there is a Web Server option you can disable or set to HTTP, HTTPS, or HTTP & HTTPS. I disabled that and of course that removed my ability to use the phone's web interface. But it also closed ports 80 and 443. So I'll probably leave it that way and use the phone itself to make any changes.

Now all that's left to do is make a few calls to test the sound quality and figure out how to set the QOS. (They give you options for Voice QOS and SIP QOS, set between 0 and 63. The default value is 40.) Then reinstall Look 'n' Stop and figure out what rules were causing a problem.

Thanks for the help guys! I really appreciate it. I can't find a link for making a donation. Let me know where that is.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect using IP phone's built-in router*

No worries glad you worked it out yes the 10.0.0.1 is the sip routers Plan IP address and cannot be added.to the dhcp(preset) scope as a start address that is why no connectivity.

Always use dhcp on router and computers or other devices it will ensure there are no IP conflict, the reason it did not get flagged is because the router was issuing it' own IP address first from the scope and no connection issuing it's address to you but connecting to itself windows will not pick this up.

As for the firewall ensure the 10.0.01 for sip router is added to the trusted or allowed networks.

Also check the Ethernet card .exe file is allowed an outbound connection in firewall rules.

Glad your issue is resolved and you are welcome.

I will mark the thread as resolved.


----------

